# Text für Karaoke-files in Winamp weg :(



## jfhrock (21. Juli 2004)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich das Textfenster nicht mehr öffnen kann bzw. nicht weiß, wie ich das wieder öffne, wenn ich im Winamp Karaoke Dateien abspiele. Ohne Text macht karaoke nurhalb so viel Spaß... Ichhoffe, jemand kann mir schnell weiterhelfen. Danke schonmal


----------



## BeaTBoxX (22. Juli 2004)

Hör ich zum ersten mal. Was sind denn das fuer Datein, wo der Text mit drin ist ?


----------



## jfhrock (22. Juli 2004)

Das sind *.kar files. Midi Sounds (...), bei denen der Text mit durchläuft. Gibts oft zum downloaden, einfach mal in Google "Karaoke download" eingeben. 
Es gibt auch spezielle Player wie VanBascos Karaoke Player, aber Winamp ist cooler meiner Meinung nach, aber schwerer zu bedienen...


----------



## LunE (10. Oktober 2004)

Hatte das selbe Problem. Die Lösung: Einstellungen -> Plug-ins -> Eingang -> Das "Nullsoft MIDI player" Plug-in auswählen, auf Konfigurieren gehen. Karteireiterchen "Display" auswählen und "Show lyrics window while playing" aktivieren.


----------



## jfhrock (10. Oktober 2004)

DANKE  Hat funktioniert !


----------

